# Paliomnium affine????



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Plagiomnium-aff...9QQihZ015QQcategoryZ66794QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Has anyone heard of this? I really couldn't find any info on it.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

How about this, should I give it a try? Is there anything I have to worry about. I have the perfect place for it in my tank.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I just won some of it on eBay. There is a little bit of info on it on http://www.killies.com/. Taken from a thread:

"Hi Steven, 
the reason why you didn't found any info in the web is a typing error. 
AquaticMagic describes the name with "Plagionium", the correct name is "Plagiomnium". If the genus is fixed, I expect it is P. affine (English name: Many-fruited Thyme-moss). 
This moss (it is not a liverwort) grows normally emersed, but this does not mean that it doesn't grows submerged, too. It is very widespread in Eurasia and I didn't found any entry in a red list. 
If you like to examine some pictures, try this: 
http://www.pflanzenliebe.de/innen/innen_moose/innen_laubmoose2.html (scroll down to the begin of the 4th quarter of the page - this site is in German) 
http://www.bioimages.org.uk/HTML/R146566.HTM (a British site) 
And if you need some microscopical views: 
http://forum.mikroscopia.com/index.php?showtopic=3226 (this site is in French, but nice details). 
Regards Uwe"


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

Well thanks nevermore, I think I will try to get some too.


----------



## cliffclaven (May 16, 2007)

I have also been checking this plant out, if you have time, please keep us informed with your progress and opinions of this plant. it seems like a neet little plant. good luck.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I should be receiving mine any day now. I'll let you know...


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I've had some of this from the the same seller, Its been growing in a small container till i can put it in my new tank. I've had it for about 3 weeks, and there is a little new growth, i have it growing half emersed and half submerged. There a certainly greater growth from the emersed growth.

The leaves of the plant itself were quite a dark dull green when it arrived compaired to the photos on the add. The new submerged growth is a much brighter vivid green and the leaves are a lot smaller about 1-2mm max in diameter. The emersed growth is again a bright green although the leaves are even smaller.

I know of someone who has had the plant longer than me a thinks it will only be good grown emersed, but its early days so far to tell if its a good aquatic plant as it grows so slowly, but it looks super and if it is possible to grow well submerged it's well worth trying.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Steven. I guess time will tell. Is your friend using CO2?


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

No just a plastic contanier no co2, no ferts, no heat. just plain water.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I ordered some, I will keep you guys posted


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Friggin great links Nevermore. The German page made me want to run to the nearest jungle and collect mosses for a terrarium. Bookmarked. Waiting for a day where I ll be working with them. Sorry for spamming the thread.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

I received my order in the mail yesterday. It was greener then I thought it would be, since it took 14 days to get here. I put it on my driftwood, lets see how good it grows.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Cool... I also have some arriving this week.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

well i have had mine in my tank for awhile now. Not much growth and doesn't look like the picture, at least not yet. I have it partially emerbed. I have part of my driftwood that is barely emerged, and I put that on the tip in hopes that it will drap down over the driftwood.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got an order of this from the same seller almost 3 months ago. For 2-3 weeks it did absolutley nothing completely submerged in my high-light, high tech tank. About a month in it finally started developing very small new sprouts that look almost like a stringy kind of moss. Looked nothing at all like the emersed form that the palnt came in. Since then it has done very little growing, if any. My final verdict for this plant is that it is not worth it if you plan on growing it submersed. It would probably look great growing emersed on a branchy driftwood sticking out of an open top tank.


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine was DOA along with the entire order from this guy


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> My final verdict for this plant is that it is not worth it if you plan on growing it submersed. It would probably look great growing emersed on a branchy driftwood sticking out of an open top tank.


I second that.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

dapellegrini said:


> Mine was DOA along with the entire order from this guy


That sucks, 1/2 mine was dead. From the pic he shows of this stuff, I was excited to get it.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

BTW, I also tried some of the "Star Moss". After struggling with it for the same 3 months I can confidently say that Star Moss is not a true aquatic moss and is not meant to be grown submerged.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Hopefully it takes a toll on his credibility. Hobbyists won't buy from him.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I in no way intend to discredit him. I've bought many things from him and he usually provides very good service. I just don't want to see people lose their money on something that is not going to grow the way they might have hoped for. I don't think the ad for it makes any claims about emersed/submersed so it really is up to the buyer to do a little research or ask him questions. Now if questions were asked and the answers are misleading or incorrect, then I would really have something to complain about.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

To Mike of aquaticmagic;
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiomnium_affine 
is Plagiomnium affine actually an immersed plant that grows up or lay flat. how positive are you it will thrive totally submerged and grow down or lay flat? many are complaining that you are selling Plagiomnium Trichomanes pictured submerged when in fact it is an immersed plant that melts when submerged in most tanks.
~~~~~~~~~
Hi! Good day! Aug 4, 2007 1:12 AM EST
Currently we are also monitoring the condition of the plants in the water. We are also in the process of reviewing the condition for their growth. We are having quite a lot of fun finding their best condition for growth underwater =) 
THank you Cheers! Mike


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

spypet said:


> To Mike of aquaticmagic;
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plagiomnium_affine
> is Plagiomnium affine actually an immersed plant that grows up or lay flat. how positive are you it will thrive totally submerged and grow down or lay flat? many are complaining that you are selling Plagiomnium Trichomanes pictured submerged when in fact it is an immersed plant that melts when submerged in most tanks.
> ~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Well, I'm glad he's having a good time. Not so much fun for me buying the plant, tying it on to driftwood and trying to get it to grow for a couple months. It grows emersed, it will not grow submersed.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> I in no way intend to discredit him. I've bought many things from him and he usually provides very good service. I just don't want to see people lose their money on something that is not going to grow the way they might have hoped for. I don't think the ad for it makes any claims about emersed/submersed so it really is up to the buyer to do a little research or ask him questions. Now if questions were asked and the answers are misleading or incorrect, then I would really have something to complain about.


You can not get it to look anything like the picture.


----------



## phreeflow (Aug 4, 2007)

Man, I am thankful I found this thread. I was so enamored by this moss that I was about to order a good amount from this guy. APC has just saved me a ton of money and TIME.

Thanks !


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> I've bought many things from him and he usually provides very good service.


I just got some moss and marimo from aquaticmagic in under a week and in good condition.
this is my forth order from him, and I have nothing but praise for this seller who will handle
a $10 buyitnow plant to any $3 bid winner with the same level of service. he even split a
shipment at his own additional cost so I would not have to wait long for half of my order.

I still wish he would not market immersed plants as submerged,
but it's up to the buyer to research what will work in his tank.


----------

